# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Pokemon Go! Are you playing it?

## Ax01

*Alright peeps, are u playing the game that’s sweeping the nation? Who’s getting out there in the real world and catching all the cute Pokemon’s? *  :Smile: *

I didn’t have much to do as the work day was winding down last Friday so I downloaded the game to see what all the buzz was about.

And look! Right away I find a Squirtle on my desk!


And 2 more Pokemon! *  :Surprised:  * Lol how many are hiding in my desk.**


Leaving work, I find Magikarp. I reached level 3 after this. Lol I’ve only been playing like 30minutes. *  :Good Job: *


I went Pokemon hunting during my morning run yesterday. Look Magikarp again!


I ran to this checkpoint on a lil island:


Another checkpoint. I was just at the check point on that lil island:


Found a gym and tried to get in it but I guess I’m not level 5 yet so I can’t. I wasted time here and lost out on that Psyduck. It was gone by the time I gave up on trying to access the gym.


This mushroom crab thing was hard to catch. I think it took my 4 throws. *  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  *(Yeah, my aim is bad lol. Whatever.)


This was the second Poliwag I caught on my run and my phone immediately died after this. My phone had 46minutes on a 41% charge.  


At some point after this I charged my phone, caught more Pokemons including my first Eevee (so cute!) and reached Level 5 and joined the Red Team - Valor, took a nap, had lunch and went out again to catch some more lol.

I found this flower Pokemon outside of another gym (a temple IRL).

The gym was controlled by the yellow team – Instinct.

I don’t’ even know what I’m doing in battle. *  :Razz: *


I died, lost or whatever. Lmao ZERO points. *  :Mad: *


Here’s one of the Eevee’s I caught. They’re like baby fox Pokemon’s. I caught 4 so far!! *  :Smile: *


Here’s my album of pix - http://imgur.com/a/uDr1u that’s not all of my Pokemon’s tho. Imma update this thread and album with more pix as I catch some more.

Add your pix and stories. Go!*

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-12-2016),_Ba11er_ (07-11-2016),_Fraido_ (07-11-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (08-26-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-11-2016),_Soord_ (07-11-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Someone is going to get killed playing that game if they haven't already. It appears to be very addictive. I honestly don't get it. I catch real animals. I already had to ban that game in my house and my car.

----------

*bcr229* (07-12-2016),_blk02ssmonte_ (07-12-2016),C.Marie (05-12-2018),_Crowfingers_ (07-15-2016),Herpo (08-30-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (07-11-2016)

----------


## Ba11er

I have been interested in Pokemon Go because i was really into the cards growing up but idk about walking around playing a game. I found the pictures intriguing.  I would like to see more pic and a little about how the game is played...ect

----------

_Ax01_ (07-11-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

I've got it but haven't got super intrigued in playing it taking care of the wife fresh off surgery, work, and the animals and yard work takes most of my time but the premise of getting kids out of the house and not glued to a tv and getting a little exercise is something I highly promote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-11-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

OMG this is so cool!! I want to play but also kind of afraid that it will be addicting and take up even more of my non-existing time LOL

Look at you catching em all - 3 at your desk eeeek so amaze. lmao...the battle...better luck next time.  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------

_Ax01_ (07-11-2016)

----------


## Soord

I have been playing the game a lot. I grew up playing it on the gameboy and nintendo and i really like the concept. I think the game is great socially, I have met a few people on my team and I have gone grinding with a bunch of friends to gain levels. I also really like the motivation for walking and exercising it has for people. As a computer engineer i sit at my desk all day so it is nice to get up and walk around capping gyms and pokemon. As a computer engineer i also cringe super hard at their release and the amount of game ending bugs they put it out with (see 1hp gym bug, servers, logging out bug, sound bug, etc.). I also wonder how they will handle things like the learning curve and gyms for new players when people start to have insanely leveled pokemon (around me there are gyms with power level 1200 pokemon and many of my less hardcore friends only have power level 300-400). It will be interesting to see how it develops but for now its been interesting and very fun when it works

----------

_Ax01_ (07-11-2016)

----------


## Vipera Berus

Gah haven't yet been able to download it. Going green with envy here.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-11-2016),meganmarkita15 (07-14-2016)

----------


## Soord

an example on how much it gets people moving is that my friends and i got 13,000-15,000 steps on sunday because we spent a ton of time playing. This is not including our normal steps for the day on top of that

----------


## TurkeyPython

I was actually a beta tester for the game. You will not believe how crazy evolving was then lol. 314 candies to evolve pidgeotto and you only got one a catch. It's not nearly as good as I'd hoped and they replaced the number of meters a pokemon is from you with those little footsteps, which I find inconvenient. And they don't seem to actually have taken much input from beta testers even though they did ask for suggestions, they could have at least given some indicator of a direction. But overall its not too bad, my boyfriend loves it.
Now, I'm a pretty extreme introvert, I actually may have social anxiety, so I don't really like it too much anymore. I like having walk arounds but I can't really deal with people coming up to me and talking about it or shouting out to me about it. I really preferred when it was in beta and only like three people nearby had it and no one really talked about it. The whole social aspect is kinda ruining it for me.

----------


## Ax01

> Someone is going to get killed playing that game if they haven't already. It appears to be very addictive. I honestly don't get it. I catch real animals. I already had to ban that game in my house and my car.


just set parameters for kids, where and when it's appropriate to play. combine that with some supervision when out in public and reinforce safety rules like look both ways before crossing the street, don't talk to strangers, etc. and it will be fine and fun.

(on a separate note, a teen girl in Wisconsin did find a body while playing the game and hunting Pokemon along a river but that was unrelated to the game.)




> I have been interested in Pokemon Go because i was really into the cards growing up but idk about walking around playing a game. I found the pictures intriguing.  I would like to see more pic and a little about how the game is played...ect


basically the game uses a map and GSP. u search for and catch Pokemon's around u. it encourages peeps to go outside, explore and look for them. u might find Pokemon at the park, the store, downtown, etc. u might meet other peeps along the way. when u are near or discover a Pokemon, u tap in on the map and u see Pokemon imposed on the landscape on your phone. throw balls to catch'em. there are stops along the way (i.e landmarks) to resupply and gyms (more landmarks or prominent buildings) to train your Pokemon and battle other teams. it's really cool and fun.




> I've got it but haven't got super intrigued in playing it taking care of the wife fresh off surgery, work, and the animals and yard work takes most of my time but the premise of getting kids out of the house and not glued to a tv and getting a little exercise is something I highly promote.


yep, go outside kids. it's summer and full of Pokemon's.   :Smile: 




> OMG this is so cool!! I want to play but also kind of afraid that it will be addicting and take up even more of my non-existing time LOL
> 
> Look at you catching em all - 3 at your desk eeeek so amaze. lmao...the battle...better luck next time.


just play at your own pace. u don't even have to battle and get your butt kicked like me. u can just have fun collecting. the game encourages peeps to go outside, but u don't have to for the purpose of playing. play when u are on a run, walking the dog, grocery shopping, before u meet up with friends and u don't want them to know that u collect virtual Pokemon's.   :Smile: 




> I have been playing the game a lot. I grew up playing it on the gameboy and nintendo and i really like the concept. I think the game is great socially, I have met a few people on my team and I have gone grinding with a bunch of friends to gain levels. I also really like the motivation for walking and exercising it has for people. As a computer engineer i sit at my desk all day so it is nice to get up and walk around capping gyms and pokemon. As a computer engineer i also cringe super hard at their release and the amount of game ending bugs they put it out with (see 1hp gym bug, servers, logging out bug, sound bug, etc.). I also wonder how they will handle things like the learning curve and gyms for new players when people start to have insanely leveled pokemon (around me there are gyms with power level 1200 pokemon and many of my less hardcore friends only have power level 300-400). It will be interesting to see how it develops but for now its been interesting and very fun when it works


it is buggy. OMG i open the game last night before bed to admire all the Pokemon i caught and my inventory was empty.



i was SOOO MAD!!   :Mad:   but i closed the game and went back on 5 minutes later and everything was cool.   :Embarassed:   :Smile: 




> Gah haven't yet been able to download it. Going green with envy here.


get it and catch all before they're gone.   :Razz: 




> an example on how much it gets people moving is that my friends and i got 13,000-15,000 steps on sunday because we spent a ton of time playing. This is not including our normal steps for the day on top of that


stopping to catch Pokemon whenever my phone vibrated and beeped did get in the way of my run. but anyway, alotta peeps on twitter and stuff are remarking how sore their legs have been lol.




> I was actually a beta tester for the game. You will not believe how crazy evolving was then lol. 314 candies to evolve pidgeotto and you only got one a catch. It's not nearly as good as I'd hoped and they replaced the number of meters a pokemon is from you with those little footsteps, which I find inconvenient. And they don't seem to actually have taken much input from beta testers even though they did ask for suggestions, they could have at least given some indicator of a direction. But overall its not too bad, my boyfriend loves it.
> Now, I'm a pretty extreme introvert, I actually may have social anxiety, so I don't really like it too much anymore. I like having walk arounds but I can't really deal with people coming up to me and talking about it or shouting out to me about it. I really preferred when it was in beta and only like three people nearby had it and no one really talked about it. The whole social aspect is kinda ruining it for me.


awww. maybe u can play super early in the morning or really late at night or very deep in the woods or something. or have your BF be a buffer between your Pokemon catching and other players.

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-12-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Someone is going to get killed playing that game if they haven't already. It appears to be very addictive. I honestly don't get it. I catch real animals. I already had to ban that game in my house and my car.


Close enough and I am sure it will happen.

http://www.10news.com/news/chase-sus...mon-go-players

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

I wanna play, but I don't have a data plan... shucks

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-11-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Because I only have .25 GB of data a month, I've been limiting my Pokemon catching to Wal-Mart, since they have free wifi.  Spent 2-3 hours total there catching Pokemon and caught probably over 100 before transferring them to gain candies.  I've only evolved 3 Pokemon so far because there isn't a lot of repeats.  I did, however, decide to say screw it to my data today and spent a good 30-40 minutes walking back and forth getting pokeballs from all the pokestops on my local Main Street (there's like 10 of them there, it's great).  Went from 0 to 100 pokeballs and used just a couple since.  The worst part about the game right now is how often the servers are down, but if you go out at night the servers are almost always up.  Unfortunately, I can't do a lot of walking around looking for Pokemon because I have such an insignificant amount of data.  I'm hoping to get an unlimited data plan when my phone is paid off in August.  I'm not brave enough to try battling the gyms, I'm not a competitive person in the least.

I know a lot of people get stuck in the game, so I really hope they make the game so that it vibrates even when you've got the phone locked.  If you leave the app at all, it doesn't track your walking (doesn't use a pedometer, uses a GPS signal) and won't vibrate if you happen upon the Pokemon.  So you have to leave the phone unlocked and the app open, which absolutely sucks the data and battery.  So yeah, hopefully they improve on that.  I know it'd be way easier to take your eyes off the phone if that wasn't the case, too.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## MysticMoon001

I've been playing Pokemon since I was nine so my excitement for the game was through the roof. To be quite honest, i've been walking and playing the game since it came out on gameboy all those years ago. My nose always to the screen. Lol I guess I have developed a 'sixth sense' for avoiding traffic. That or I just frequent places that rarely gets any. The walking aspect was pretty nice. It led me to places I haven't really discovered about in my own city. Which I've lived in for YEARS! 

I am currently a level 7. Beat a gym over the weekend for team Mystic only to come back on Monday to have it taken over again. *sigh* So just catching the little buggers for now.

I am looking forward to the pokemon go plus which would be a wearable for the app but I am a little skeptical about it.

If I can get past the servers crashing, battery soul sucking, restarting my phone to play, and the competitive bone crushing aspects of the game Pokemongo has brought me back to a time in my childhood I enjoyed. I still play the old games, it's just that after I beat them...I don't want to start over again. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## John1982

I'm still using my old flip phone. Yup, I'm that fella.  :Razz:

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-12-2016)

----------


## Darkbird

darn you people, I'm trying to resist the temptation but this doesn't help. Makes it sound fun. I know my daughter tried it but it wouldn't run right on her tablet. I have too many time sinks already. No no no no no, hmmm, might not hurt to just download it for a bit..............

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## M.P.C

I have the game on my phone bit since it doesn't have a gyroscope i cant really enjoy what the game has to offer, but from what ive seen with my friends it lookslike a great idea.... Now that being said the affect its having on people with a basic lack of common sense is hilarios and scary at the same time, ive already had a kid walk out into traffic infront of me and stop in the toad trying to catch one. And yesterday while out fishing i saw a few grouos of people walking around looking for them and they just looked like little zombie hords.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## bcr229

> I'm still using my old flip phone. Yup, I'm that fella.


Ditto.  Mine is the Samsung  indestructible/military model, and it's only $40/month so I'm keeping it.  I only use it for emergency calls anyway.  I got it in 2004 and it still works.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016),John1982 (07-13-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Definitely a game making the news and not in the best way http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-n...tims/396504387

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (07-12-2016)

----------


## kxr

I've played this game a bit but the fact that all I've found are weedle, pidgey, spearow, one psyduck and one paras is a little discouraging.

----------


## redshepherd

Well, for those who play...

My fire dog cat LOL. I'm going to my local hiking trail to add him to the red gym right now. TEAM VALOR!

I also have a gym inside my gated community that I have with a pinsir. :B It's a level 4 gym now and three other people added in their pokemon. Nobody will ever take it back. Eheheh.



- - - Updated - - -




> I've played this game a bit but the fact that all I've found are weedle, pidgey, spearow, one psyduck and one paras is a little discouraging.


The pokemon you find and it's combat power depends on your user level! We all started at the zubats and pidgeys.  :Razz:  I played for 8 hours straight before catching a strong pinsir and a parasect.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-12-2016),_Ax01_ (07-13-2016),_Fraido_ (07-12-2016)

----------


## MarkS

I love that game and I don't even play.  My son has aspbergers mixed with severe anxiety and depressions issues, he rarely even leaves his room much less going outside.  Lately he has been asking me to go on walks with him so he can catch more pokemon.  This is the most exercise he's gotten in years.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-12-2016),_Ax01_ (07-13-2016),_danielwilu2525_ (07-12-2016),Kokorobosoi (07-14-2016),_Marrissa_ (07-12-2016),_Slim_ (07-12-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-12-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (07-12-2016),_voodoolamb_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Man, all we have to talk about today is Pokemon? Can't we argue about the spider gene, tanks vs tubs, how much we all hate petco? Anything but Pokemon.

----------

_Slim_ (07-12-2016)

----------


## danielwilu2525

I play it all the time when I go out! I love it because I can see wildlife In the act! Last time I saw some Green Knight Anoles, It was so awesome!

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## MysticMoon001

> I play it all the time when I go out! I love it because I can see wildlife In the act! Last time I saw some Green Knight Anoles, It was so awesome!


I saw a cool skink sunbathing out on a walkway by my mall on one of my Pokemon hunts! Lol 

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-12-2016)

----------


## danielwilu2525

Awesome! :Good Job: 

- - - Updated - - -

I'm on Team Instinct (Yellow). I made up a cool catch phrase..

When thunder rolls, remember Team Instinct!

----------


## redshepherd

> I play it all the time when I go out! I love it because I can see wildlife In the act! Last time I saw some Green Knight Anoles, It was so awesome!


Yeah! And seriously, it's a game that gets gamers throughout the nation exercising multiple kilometers per day. Starting an era of telling gamers to "go in more" instead of "go out more". Suddenly every kid becomes a jogger/walker. Pokemon gamers are noted for their shirt tans instead of their greasy hair and pale skin. Sounds good to me LOL.

----------


## danielwilu2525

Hey If my son can get out of that xbox more often then I'm happy! Haha  :Good Job:

----------

MarkS (07-12-2016),_redshepherd_ (07-12-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Ok, I give up. Here is my contribution to this thread. My other part, who is younger than me by quite a bit, was obsessively playing this game for a couple hours over the weekend and I got a little irritated with the waste of time. I said, "let's play this game for real". I pointed at a bin and said "there is your pokeball". your challenge is to get the "pokemon" out of the "ball", clean the "ball", then recapture the pokemon and put it back in the ball all without the pokemon biting you. This particular pokemon's name is Snow White (named by my daughter) and she is really the wicked queen.

I am proud to say that my version of pokemon was "exciting" and she managed to pull the task off without any blood being shed. Reality can be so much more entertaining and productive.

----------


## redshepherd

> Someone is going to get killed playing that game if they haven't already. It appears to be very addictive. I honestly don't get it. I catch real animals. I already had to ban that game in my house and my car.


If you didn't grow up with Pokemon games, it's probably hard to understand. But just think of it as a videogame that includes exercise and going out to explore tourist attractions and local points of interest for 6 hours, instead of sitting on a couch playing videogame consoles for 6 hours. It's just as addictive as any old well-designed Pokemon game, except that we have to go outside.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-12-2016),_Ax01_ (07-13-2016),MarkS (07-12-2016)

----------


## stickyalvinroll

I drove around with 4 friends every night catching Pokemon. It's so much fun.

----------

_danielwilu2525_ (07-12-2016)

----------


## danielwilu2525

That's a night well spent!

----------


## Snoopyslim

YAY this Friday my bestie and I are going to play! We're going to a club to see Stickybuds and on our "smoke breaks" we're going to wander the city and try to catch em all woooot so excited.  Everyone is talking about this now - even our Loomis Express driver said he had 2 people walk into him! LOL

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016),_redshepherd_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## tacticalveterinarian

Herping= real life Pokemon 

=)

----------

_Ax01_ (07-13-2016),_Fraido_ (07-13-2016),_JodanOrNoDan_ (07-12-2016),MarkS (07-13-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## Ax01

> I'm still using my old flip phone. Yup, I'm that fella.





> Ditto.  Mine is the Samsung  indestructible/military model, and it's only $40/month so I'm keeping it.  I only use it for emergency calls anyway.  I got it in 2004 and it still works.


^ u two sound like some hipsters. lol too cool for skool with your retro phones.   :Cool: 




> YAY this Friday my bestie and I are going to play! We're going to a club to see Stickybuds and on our "smoke breaks" we're going to wander the city and try to catch em all woooot so excited.  Everyone is talking about this now - even our Loomis Express driver said he had 2 people walk into him! LOL


sounds like u two will have alotta fun. have a blast, be safe.   :Wink: 




> Herping= real life Pokemon 
> 
> =)


 i need more herping in my life. all i find are lake and pond turtles. even then i can't catch them, they're all lounging in water.

anyway...

we Team Valor captured our 1st gym this morning and i ran late for work lol. yay!



OMG it was literally right behind me. lol



oh look! Charmander!! found it an hour ago while walking back from lunch. i caught it on my second throw but it escaped and disappeared is a poof of smoke. super bummed...



i collected some supplies along the way after losing the Charmander.



i found this mushroom-ear crab thing before i go back inside. i caught it, but the game ball froze or whatever and i had to close out the game. but i find it again inside the kitchen and caught it real good this time.

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-14-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Ahhh love your re-caps <3 friggin lil bugger that charmander, next time next time

omg I remember that mushroom crab thing but forget the name... So funny and entertaining... My co-worker got it!! Excited to see what she caught and if she's addicted tomorrow.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-14-2016)

----------


## MysticMoon001

Winter is coming! Go Team Mystic! I was finally able to capture a gym for my team around my area. A little happy. Hopefully I can keep it up.  

I've been having trouble controlling myself to get the lucky eggs to level up my player. I have to argue with myself to not spend the extra cash an d just pokehunt for awhile. It's a slow process but it works for me. I mean its a FREE game that I should enjoy without having to spend money. My better half usually wins the argument since she has a strong argument. Either new hognose or by virtual pixels. 

Hognose used adorable face! 

It's super effective! Lol



Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-14-2016),_Fraido_ (07-14-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

The game is still super glitchy, but I've found when catching Pokemon, if it freezes on a close up of the pokeball, like it goes in the ball but doesn't move, them just wait for the loading icon in the upper left corner to finish and go away.  Restart the app, and the Pokemon should be there!  If it freezes with the pokeball far away from you and the background moving around, then I don't generally retain the Pokemon.  I think sometimes the level of the Pokemon also has a part to play.  I was trying to catch a Clefable with a red ring, and that was the only time that trick hasn't worked for me.  (Ranges from green for easiest to catch and red for hardest.). I have yet to try to capture a gym but i have a lv 532 Vaporeon so if I'm in town I may give it a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-14-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Omg Ax, congrats capturing your gym!!

The two gyms I captured are still going strong on the 5th day and more valors are training and adding their pokemon. I'm so glad. STARDUST AND MONEY YESS.

Cloud, same, it's been super glitchy the past couple days for me in particular! When I tried playing yesterday afternoon, it froze at the pokeball (after throwing at a pokemon) almost 9/10 times. It was bad. I restart, but sometimes the pokemon is just still in the field and I have to try again. And sometimes the pokemon flees my second try. I wasted so many pokeballs and razz berries with the glitching.  :Bowdown:

----------

_Ax01_ (07-15-2016),MysticMoon001 (07-15-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-14-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Me pokemangs.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## distaff

OK, Well this isn't going to be popular (and I haven't read thru the whole thread)...

Never heard of the damn thing until a week ago, and now ref.'s to it are *everywhere*!
I'm not sure the term strictly applies, but somehow the word, "transhumanism" comes to mind.

Just be careful.
Please.

----------


## piedlover79

My friend just *broke* her toe playing Pokemon Go.  The doctor was actually oddly excited to be treating the ER's first 'Pokemon related injury'...that phrase is now in her medical chart.  She is also oddly proud.  She was trying to catch one and stepped off the curb wrong.  Sigh.

----------

_Chkadii_ (07-15-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-14-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

> Never heard of the damn thing until a week ago, and now ref.'s to it are *everywhere*!
> I'm not sure the term strictly applies, but somehow the word, "transhumanism" comes to mind.
> 
> Just be careful.
> Please.


As reddit says, natural selection... LOL.

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-14-2016)

----------


## distaff

Here is an article with a slightly take on it, apart from my specific concern, and also that of physical safety.
Worth a read.

https://www.corbettreport.com/the-ci...riot-act-cant/

----------


## Snoopyslim

> Here is an article with a slightly take on it, apart from my specific concern, and also that of physical safety.
> Worth a read.
> 
> https://www.corbettreport.com/the-ci...riot-act-cant/



Lol I just explained the game and concept to my pops who is completely against technology in general besides television haha he gets super worked up and it was really funny for me.  Especially because I was explaining how my co-worker was wandering all around the office/yard/pit looking for Pokemon today hahah I'll never actually download it myself but I still think it's hilarious and fun.  I just like it because it's getting everyone all riled up.  Hopefully no one is seriously injured playing this but people need to be responsible for their actions. 


Piedlover - SUCH a funny/weird story - this is what I'm talking about though people are just entertained by the thought of this game, brilliant idea whoever came up with it.  Pokemon make a mass comeback, still cute and still addicting!

----------


## Wicked

I just want non gen 1 pokes  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-15-2016),_CloudtheBoa_ (07-16-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

> I just want non gen 1 pokes 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing the later gens will come as expansions.

----------


## Darkbird

DARN YOU PEOPLE!! Lol, I couldn't help myself. Can't hurt to try it I said. Might get the family some exercise, I said. Where's the harm? I thought to myself. Well in less than 2 days I had to shut the whole family down as we had just about blown out our data plan. I have no clue how anyone has the data to play this game all that much. Burned a little over a gig and a half in that time. Granted, wife and kid were playing a bit obsessively, but since it got them moving, I wasn't gonna gripe. Now I'm being bombarded with requests for a new phone from the kid as hers is too old to be able to run the game (she was helping mom play and stealing my phone every chance she had), and the wife is talking about looking into more data, as if our phone bill isn't high enough. I guess I should have known..

----------

_Ax01_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## Chkadii

I love the original gen crew,  so I had to start playing a little.  I'm a filthy casual,  but it's fun!  

This has been the story of my life so far with it,  though.  



Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## ceh23

It's so crazy how this has taken off.  I am hooked as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## distaff

Sigh.  I REALLY hope this phenomenon is just a passing fad.
I'm just going to come out and say it:  Mind Control?

"Can't hurt to try?"  I'm not *sure* about that.  At least make an informed decision.  

Here is another link.
http://endoftheamericandream.com/arc...ous-or-demonic


Frankly, I think messing with a Ouiji board sounds safer.

----------


## Ax01

i have a 3gb data plan and think i'll be fine. i play this game and The Simpsons Tapped Out on my phone (but this one mainly on wifi) and haven't received any warning notifications yet. but i am only halfway through the month and i will be Pokemon-ing it up in NYC next week.   :Smile: 




> Sigh.  I REALLY hope this phenomenon is just a passing fad.
> I'm just going to come out and say it:  Mind Control?
> 
> "Can't hurt to try?"  I'm not *sure* about that.  At least make an informed decision.  
> 
> Here is another link.
> http://endoftheamericandream.com/arc...ous-or-demonic
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think messing with a Ouiji board sounds safer.


i think you're strecthing it and posting some wierd links and stories. Pokemon has been a "fad" for like the past 20 years. it's a gaming, cartoon and toy franchise like Super Mario Brothers, Transformers or World of Warcraft and Magic. not all forms of entertainment are mind control. frankly i think it's about the franchise making money. this game is hot right now but yeah, alot less peeps will be playing in a few month.

anyways...

i never pass up on an Eevee.


OMG lady!! Get outta the street!! i guess the game is also dangerous for Pokemons too.   :Wink: 

Yay! gotta Jynx!

i just learned that u can turn off the AR (augmented reality) and stay in the virtual world to catch Pokemon. i heard this helps saves battery life. i caught this guy in a green virtual field when in reality it was the cement sidewalk lol.


Gotta Jigglypuff! WooHoo!!


my friend showed me how to incubate and hatch eggs. lol gotta blind bat.

----------

_Fraido_ (07-15-2016),_redshepherd_ (07-15-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Ax - you're going to New York?! So cool!! Hope you have a fantastic time and catch lots of pokies lol 

Love that you got Jynx!! <3 LOL get off the street  :ROFL:  Aww jigglypuff so cutes.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

> Sigh.  I REALLY hope this phenomenon is just a passing fad.
> I'm just going to come out and say it:  Mind Control?
> 
> "Can't hurt to try?"  I'm not *sure* about that.  At least make an informed decision.  
> 
> Here is another link.
> http://endoftheamericandream.com/arc...ous-or-demonic
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think messing with a Ouiji board sounds safer.



While I respect your opinion and you obviously are not for the Pokemon Go! but the above is a tad extreme. 

And I'm just going to come out and say it...maybe those rubbish articles have mind control over you.  It's a game, it's brand new, it will fade and pass like anything else.  To say that they are demonic?! That is WHACK.

If you use a computer or cell phone your data is being collected...end of story...we are all being spied on...I think it's a good thing with all the terrorists and criminals in this world.  If you have nothing to hide then why be concerned about data collection.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-15-2016),_Fraido_ (07-15-2016),MysticMoon001 (07-18-2016),_redshepherd_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## stickyalvinroll

Yeah... People going around socializing looking for cute little creatures is very demonic. If you aren't living under a rock for the past 20 years then you'll know Pokemon is not a fad.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-18-2016),Wicked (07-16-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> I love the original gen crew,  so I had to start playing a little.  I'm a filthy casual,  but it's fun!  
> 
> This has been the story of my life so far with it,  though.  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


At least you have that much.  This is the the only pokestop in all directions that shows up on the map at my house.  A 20-30 minute walk to town only yields 2 more pokestops.  The nearest gym is not in walking distance, and the main "hubble" in this area is a 10-15 minute drive.  If my car wasn't out of commission it wouldn't be a problem but I can't feasibly walk that much, within 10 minutes I'm red faced, panting, and overheating.  30 minutes of walking is my limit. Lol



I managed to further my Pokedex by capturing a Pinsir, Jiggleypuff, Lickitung, and a Tangela today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (07-18-2016),_Chkadii_ (07-16-2016)

----------


## Wicked

> At least you have that much.  This is the the only pokestop in all directions that shows up on the map at my house.  A 20-30 minute walk to town only yields 2 more pokestops.  The nearest gym is not in walking distance, and the main "hubble" in this area is a 10-15 minute drive.  If my car wasn't out of commission it wouldn't be a problem but I can't feasibly walk that much, within 10 minutes I'm red faced, panting, and overheating.  30 minutes of walking is my limit. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to further my Pokedex by capturing a Pinsir, Jiggleypuff, Lickitung, and a Tangela today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone I work with said it was possible to apply for PokeStops through Niantic's support page, so maybe you can request some stops closer to you. 

Also, the more you go out hunting for your pokes the less you'll end up being out of breath by the end of your search! 

I keep saying that Pokémon Go will singlehandedly eliminate the world obesity epidemic. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-16-2016),_Ax01_ (07-18-2016),MysticMoon001 (07-17-2016),_redshepherd_ (07-16-2016)

----------


## MasonC2K

I realize I am in the minority but I hate Pokemon. I always have. I have never understand the appeal. It annoys me. The anime is stupid AF too. The only thing Pokemon that looks remotely interesting is Pokken Tournament because it's a fighting game.

----------


## Fraido

I started playing. 😲

----------

_Ax01_ (08-01-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-22-2016)

----------


## gaitedappy

I play, it makes me happy, I grew up with a Pokemon obsession. Plus I live in an area with a lot to catch and a lot of gyms in walking distance of my house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (08-01-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-25-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Super disappointed with the game right now. Updated, now I can't play with just wifi, nice Niantic... take away the tiny little bit of gameplay I could have!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

Niantic basically collected the money like "BYE." Apparently they've had a job posting for global community manager for the past month (to communicate the game's issues and how soon they might fix them), but no idea why they haven't found someone yet.

The fact that the tracking function hasn't been working for 3 weeks now is what's getting me. :\

----------


## Fraido

They just straight up removed the tracking, people don't seem too pleased.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

> They just straight up removed the tracking, people don't seem too pleased.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


LOL I realized that now- that's crazy!

----------

_Fraido_ (08-01-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Super irritated that I can't play with just wifi.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I just started playing a few days ago but it's beastly hot here in Florida so I haven't done much. When I'm not so busy, I try to load it up and play a little, mostly during breaks at work. The data use is a major concern for me. I can deal with the battery usage, but data costs money!

That said, I visited my first pokestops yesterday and got two eggs!

----------

_Ax01_ (08-01-2016)

----------


## Ax01

*yeah, come on man. fix the tracking. alotta peeps are requesting refunds b/c they bought Pokecoins to buy in-game supplies but now they can't track their desired monsters to catch.
*



> Someone I work with said it was possible to apply for PokeStops through Niantic's support page, so maybe you can request some stops closer to you.


*oh, maybe i should apply i have my snake rack be a Pokestop.  
*



> *I play, it makes me happy*, I grew up with a Pokemon obsession. Plus I live in an area with a lot to catch and a lot of gyms in walking distance of my house.


*me too!
*



> That said, I visited my first pokestops yesterday and got two eggs!


*make sure u incubate those eggs! they incubate an hatch as u walk. the eggs with the higher walk goals have the more rare and/or stronger monsters.
*
*i gotta organize and post some of my NYC pix but here's some gym battles we've had over the week...*

*i took over 2 gyms by myself!*

*didn't last long as didn't have a friend with me to join and help defend.*

*this lady from Team Mystic was talking alotta smack and bragging about her new Lapras she just hatched. so we took over her gym lol. yeah, my Lapras > your Lapras lady.*


*we took over 3 gyms!*
*#1*

*#2*

*i forgot to take pix of the other one my Nidoqueen was protecting.* *anyway by 7pm we captured 3 gyms.*

*by 9am the next morning, we survive protecting 1 gym. i can't believe it, my Lapras is protecting one of the most popular parks in Seattle and we made it through the night. (yes, we re-named my power line-up that night.    )*

*i did non-Pokemon stuff and our last gym falls by the time i check it in the afternoon.*


*Yesterday - Team Valor claims the bridge!*


*we started a jog down the trail and river that leads to a Boeing airplane factory. it's really cool to discover new parts of town. anyway we claimed their bridge!*


*we coulda taken this gym but ran out of potions - it was a Level 4, with the king gym being an 1114 CP Blastoise.*


*this morning, we survive bridge #1 but Boeing workers took back their bridge.*


*24hours later, yasss! first gym we've held for at least a whole day! bridge #1 is ours!*

*it's a popular bridge to a park too. i wonder what level other Team Valor peeps have boosted our gym prestige up to... anyway...*

*kaching! my first Pokecoins!*


 :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (08-01-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I personally think it adds more adventure to the game now that they've removed tracking entirely. You still know what's nearby, so I think it just makes you have to explore more to find those cool nearby Pokemon!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

wolfy-hound (08-02-2016)

----------


## wolfy-hound

I walked around a park today to hit pokestops and caught several pokemon and with today's update, the app only crashed a couple times. I'm pleased. When I tried to update though, it ended up hanging up and I had to delete the app and reload it. 

I intended to walk around after dark when it's cooler to hatch the first egg but it's poured rain both evenings so far. I doubt I'll walk tonight, I'm exhausted! But it'll get done sooner or later. Once I get time to air up my bike tires, I can roam around town and hatch eggs easily.

----------


## MasonC2K

I would sooner dress as a woman and walk around my local mall than play Pokemon Go....or any Pokémon really. I have never understood the obsession. The cartoon/anime sucks too.

----------


## Ax01

> *I would sooner dress as a woman and walk around my local mall* than play Pokemon Go....or any Pokémon really. I have never understood the obsession. The cartoon/anime sucks too.


that sounds like fun.

anyways i love the haters. i get Pokemon ain't yo steez but we don't go into and trash your WOW thread or whatever lol

here's some of my recent catches:


and a Cubone enforcing the rules in the office kitchen.

----------

_Fraido_ (08-10-2016),_redshepherd_ (08-10-2016),_Rikoku_ (08-10-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (08-10-2016),wolfy-hound (08-11-2016)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> I would sooner dress as a woman and walk around my local mall than play Pokemon Go....or any Pokémon really. I have never understood the obsession. The cartoon/anime sucks too.


aww that was really mean
I'm sure some people would say the same about Warcraft
(even WoW has battle pets which is basically pokemon) 

I think both are awesome and fun.
 :Razz:

----------

_Ax01_ (08-10-2016),_Fraido_ (08-10-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

> I would sooner dress as a woman and walk around my local mall than play Pokemon Go....or any Pokémon really. I have never understood the obsession. The cartoon/anime sucks too.


To go into a thread full of people who love a game/franchise, just to announce to everyone in the thread how much you think it sucks, is just... great.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Ax01_ (08-10-2016),_Fraido_ (08-10-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (08-10-2016),wolfy-hound (08-11-2016)

----------


## MasonC2K

Wow! LOL! Never thought I'd get so much hate over it. I said I hate Pokemon. I didn't say I hate the people that play it. You can come into a WoW thread and say you hate it if you like.

----------


## das_nooblet

I'll just leave this Pokémon GO gameplay video here ...

----------

_Ax01_ (08-11-2016),_redshepherd_ (08-11-2016)

----------


## UncleMonty

Looks like a fun game, but be a bit careful while playing it  :Wink: 

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/local...re-walking.ece

----------

_Ax01_ (08-11-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

I don't know who is following the Sun and Moon poke releases, but I made a fake poke Alolan Persian! Based on the release of Alolan Meowth.

----------

_Ax01_ (08-11-2016)

----------


## Ax01

^ nice!

hmmm u gonna need 2 cups o'latte to draw the new Exeguttor in the foam lol

----------

jbzapanda (08-11-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Oh my god, when that dragon tree thing was first released, I thought it was the stupidest thing I've ever seen. LOL. And then I realized that the creators probably laughed their butts off about it, so it's all good now.  :Very Happy:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Ehh, I've tried to play it a bit but it crashes when I catch something, then it did better after an update, but now after the latest update, it's crashing every time I catch something again.

I did get my bike tires aired up so I will be able to hatch a pokemon egg. I haven't exactly been making huge efforts to play, mostly because of the data use and the crashing. So it's just a fun little app game to me.

----------

_Ax01_ (08-18-2016)

----------


## fireflii

Team Valor!  :Very Happy:  I just recently got to lvl 22. I don't really take screenshots of my captures, though, but my highest cp at the moment is a vaporeon I evolved (it's 1500s).

And alolan exxegutor is amazing. I love how dumb it looks.  :Razz:

----------

_Ax01_ (08-18-2016)

----------


## nightwolfsnow

I've been a super duper Pokemon nerd since before I could even talk. I have been waiting for this all my life, no lie lol. I play pretty much everyday. I'm level 25. My boyfriend didn't know anything about Pokemon before this and only played to humor me. I have created a monster....all he wants to do is play Pokemon Go. I got him to start watching the first series of the TV show and now he randomly starts quoting lines. I even hear him in the bathroom talking about Pokemon. It has gotten out of hand lol. Even before this, we went on walks a lot, so it has been the perfect game for us. I can't wait until trainer vs trainer battles come out so he can quit talking all this junk about how he's going to beat me. He doesn't even know the type advantages or believe in IV's lol.

----------

_Ax01_ (08-26-2016)

----------


## blue roses

I play on an ipad so i only catch what is nearby or in my house cause theres no gps in ipads like phones have, but i occasionally use incense to attratch them, but i rather play hearthstone.

----------

_Ax01_ (10-14-2016)

----------


## ChaseTheHerper

I have to admit iv been a Pokemon freak since I was little, I collected the cards, I had all the VHS taps of the first generation tv show, every day after school I would watch the newest episode of Pokemon on tv, I would spend most my school days thinking about Pokemon and when Mc Donald's had the little Pokemon toys with cards for generation Black and White in there happy meals I made sure to buy a happy meal every day till I got all the toys and cards, so I was super excited when they came out with Pokemon go , I definitely love the game, its every Pokemon fans dream but I definitely prefer the games for the D.S and game boys then I do Pokemon go,

----------

_Ax01_ (10-14-2016)

----------


## AlbinoBull

This is the most even poll I've seen for the teams! o: I play when I can, and chose team Instinct because Zapdos and the silhouette of the leader looked pretty cool (and still super cool). It's been a little while and I hope my system still works after all the recent updates and such, I have always adored Pokemon and this game is quite fun! I still remember getting pokemon Blue a fair few years after release...I was really bad at it back then. I'm mostly looking forward to the newest gen coming out! c:

----------

_Ax01_ (10-14-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

For those who play pokemon in the 3DS on ORAS, black/white, x/y... Get a rare legendary Hoopa this week! :0 I don't think I've ever actually seen anyone have one. It's using the code 2016HOOPA in mystery gift.

----------


## Ax01

ok Pokeman update:

the other weekend i finally reached 400-plus Magikarp candies! yipee!!

however in my excitement i fumbled with my phone. i evolved a 10 CP Magikarp instead of my 145 CP one.

 :Mad: 



this was the Gyarados i ended up with:



:cens0r:

i was SO PISSED!!!

 :Angered:  :Angered:  :Angered:

----------


## Neal

I have a level 33 account with super rare Pokemon. The game just got to the point where I've reached the peak and nothing to really go for right now.

----------


## Fraido

> I have a level 33 account with super rare Pokemon. The game just got to the point where I've reached the peak and nothing to really go for right now.


Get out. I thought the level cap was 30?

----------


## Neal

> Get out. I thought the level cap was 30?


It used to be, it's 40 now I think.

----------


## kxr

Yeah the game pretty boring now. I only need 3 Pokemon to complete my pokedex but I almost never see bulbasaurs or charmanders so that'll probably never happen lol Now I just play to get stardust or hatch eggs now when I'm out doing things. Also I evolved a low cp grimer instead of my 700+ one so I almost know how you felt to get that gyarados, I was so mad at the time but I think if I did it when I evolved my gyarados I would have stopped playing right there.

----------

_Ax01_ (10-14-2016)

----------


## Ax01

> Yeah the game pretty boring now. I only need 3 Pokemon to complete my pokedex but I almost never see bulbasaurs or charmanders so that'll probably never happen lol Now I just play to get stardust or hatch eggs now when I'm out doing things. Also I evolved a low cp grimer instead of my 700+ one so I almost know how you felt to get that gyarados, I was so mad at the time but I think if I did it when I evolved my gyarados I would have stopped playing right there.


yeah, i almost threw my phone is the lake when i evolved the wrong Magikarp. but there were kids and firefighters around doing a charity trout fishing thing. i let out be big loud NNOOOooooo!! i was so pissed off tho, it ruined my day.

i have 20 Bulbasaur candies and 10 Charmander candies. they're around, i see their evolved forms at various gyms in my area but hard to find (for me).

at this point i'm slogging through Level 23. i got 119 of 149 Pokemon types. we don't go out on specific Pokemon hunts anymore and with the weather turning i'll be playing less. it's still fun and i look forward to the next big update.

----------


## Ax01

anyone still play Pokemon?

anyway Pokemon Go! just got a big update including the Gen 2 monsters from Gold And Silver.

look 2 new new ones showed up at my desk!   :Good Job: 


and it's glitch and/or too many peeps playing right now! the game just froze on me and i lost this one wearing a witch hat/crown thing!   :Mad:   looks like a lil witch bird!   :Smile: 


honestly i haven't been playing alot lately b/c of the cold and winter. but it's fun to get more monsters!


Edit: @Red - u can catch or evolve to get Blissey now!


Edit2: i was the last person in the world to catch a Ditto. i was killing time before a meeting like last week, catching everything around me. i wasn't really paying attention when i caught a Spearow i think and it changed into Ditto! finally. yay!


i got my 2nd Ditto that was hiding as a Zubat the other day.  (:


also i've been seeing Lickitung everywhere lately.

----------


## Saintspooky

I've caught a few today! My favorite being Phanpy and evolved Umbreon. I would upload photos if I knew how from my phone.   :Slam head: 
Didn't even know Dittos are hiding around. Nice!

----------

_Ax01_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## kxr

I still don't have a ditto but I stopped playing before it was released and haven't picked up the game again until now. I got 20 new ones on campus playing today lol

----------

_Ax01_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## Meerna

I haven't had a chance to get out and play since the update, but I did catch a ditto a few weeks back. I play very casually.

----------

_Ax01_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## kxr

Funny you bring this up now. I just casually looked at the app today on campus and found an odd looking sentret




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

i still play! catching a ditto a week ago caught me very off guard! hahaha. i play all the time because i am still in love with pokemon at 25.  :Raspberries:

----------

_Ax01_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## Ax01

> Funny you bring this up now. I just casually looked at the app today on campus and found an odd looking sentret


OMG congratulations!   :Very Happy:   :Good Job: 


Edit:




> i still play! catching a ditto a week ago caught me very off guard! hahaha. i play all the time because i am still in love with pokemon at 25.


me too!

 :Razz:

----------

_kxr_ (02-27-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## kxr

> i still play! catching a ditto a week ago caught me very off guard! hahaha. i play all the time because i am still in love with pokemon at 25.


I'm not quite 25 but I am 22 and I still love Pokemon. I actually went to the midnight release of sun and moon although I haven't beat moon yet and I haven't even played sun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## Nellasaur

They must have upped the probability of a common Pokemon being a ditto, because I was actively nabbing Pidgey and Rattata since they first started appearing with no luck, then caught three the weekend that all the Johto Pokemon dropped.  Of course, that's fine by me, as I play pretty casually and I'm all about things that make it easier for me to progress at the game  :Very Happy:

----------

_Ax01_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I'm not quite 25 but I am 22 and I still love Pokemon. I actually went to the midnight release of sun and moon although I haven't beat moon yet and I haven't even played sun 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i had moon pre-ordered as soon as i could! still haven't beaten in tho... 😢 too much adulting.

----------

_kxr_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## kxr

> i had moon pre-ordered as soon as i could! still haven't beaten in tho...  too much adulting.


Right? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## Ax01

Happie Belated Pokemon Day!

Pokemon turned 21 on Monday, Feb. 27th!

i caught my first party hat Pikachu yesterday after work.   :Smile:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Happie Belated Pokemon Day!
> 
> Pokemon turned 21 on Monday, Feb. 27th!
> 
> i caught my first party hat Pikachu yesterday after work.


i still haven't found one. );

----------


## Ax01

ok i put away Pokemon Go for awhile but started playing a bit again when i was outta town this weekend. i learned there's a water festival event going on where water Pokemons are more plentiful. using the Pineapple, i have gained at least 250 Magikarp candies! w00t w00t!!


and oh yas, i got a Shiny Magikarp!






soooo yay! i'm well over 400 Magikarp candies now. SO HAPPIE ME!! and with my Shiny Yellow Magikarp i can evolve it into a Shiny Red Gyarados!! YAYAAYA!!!11 SO EXCITED esp. after my previous Magikarp-Gyarados EPIC FAIL: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...=1#post2475478 LOL sad but now i'm happy about it again!

----------

_kxr_ (03-28-2017)

----------


## kxr

Now I really want to go out and play lol Is it only for the event? If it is I'll probably end up missing out on a shiny  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ballpythonguy92

No way that's got to be photoshoped lol will it evolve into a red garydose

retro gaming pokemon for gbc/gba p.s. I've never played go nor shall i !!!!!

----------


## Fraido

I still play occasionally... since I'm dataless, I just open the game up every now and then and usually catch a Pokemon or two right here at home. Lol 

To be honest, I wouldn't be able to play this game often even if I had data. I leveled up just now and got some incense, so I used it and in that half hour it has used 30% of my battery, it's ridiculous!

I did manage to get a party hat pikachu during that event, surprisingly. Haha 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (04-05-2017)

----------


## Ax01

ok i forgot to post this but last Friday before i left my bday weekend i caught a Mew! w00t w00t!!

*quick update before i go to lunch*: u see the game introduced a new feature that includes field research (tasks and challenges) such as hatching a 10k egg or make 3 excellent throws in a row. it was like one of the second to last challenge set of challenges was to evolve a Magikarp into a Gyarados (u need 400 candies!) and then another set of challenge. well i completed it last Friday eve and here's the exciting stuff that happened!

first - it's only in AR mode for the catch. and u can only use the regular red pokeball, no berries to help.

the Mew is nearly invisible! can u see it?

it appears when u hit it with a ball and for a split second as it escapes.



gotcha! after like 9 tries and pretty good throws!


reward!

registered!

my Mew and it's stats

appraisal: it's AMAZE!

u get 3 candies for catching it, no berries/pinapp berries allowed but u also get 20 extra candies for completing/beating the research missions. i was gonna walk w/ it to get more candies but it's 20k for 1 candy and that's like 4 times the walking of most other Pokemons. um no - i need more Beldum candy.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

Team Valor represent!!!  :Smile: 

i still play, too! i completed the first research field and caught Moltres. i'm stuck on the research that makes you participate in raids, tho. currently have 2 10K eggs for the other research field.

----------


## Ax01

> Team Valor represent!!! 
> 
> i still play, too! i completed the first research field and caught Moltres. i'm stuck on the research that makes you participate in raids, tho. currently have 2 10K eggs for the other research field.


start catching and saving up your Magikarp candies. evolving to get a Gyarados will be one of the challenges. i've been on the hunt for a shiny Sableye. gawd i want one SOOO bad! i also want a shiny Wailmer/Wailord and a shiny Vaporeon. (i want all the shinies actually.   :Smile:   ) also i hope they bring back some of the legendaries b/c i missed out on some. and yep, Team Valor runs this world!

----------


## tttaylorrr

> start catching and saving up your Magikarp candies. evolving to get a Gyarados will be one of the challenges. i've been on the hunt for a shiny Sableye. gawd i want one SOOO bad! i also want a shiny Wailmer/Wailord and a shiny Vaporeon. (i want all the shinies actually.    ) also i hope they bring back some of the legendaries b/c i missed out on some. and yep, Team Valor runs this world!




i caught a shiny Swablu! i can't wait until i have enough candies for a shiny Altaria!!! one of my favorites from that gen. i think i have over 300 Magikarp candies; i'll be sure to save them.

have you done any raids? i've never done one, tho i have a gym within a 5min. walk from my house.

----------


## Ax01

> i caught a shiny Swablu! i can't wait until i have enough candies for a shiny Altaria!!! one of my favorites from that gen. i think i have over 300 Magikarp candies; i'll be sure to save them.
> 
> have you done any raids? i've never done one, tho i have a gym within a 5min. walk from my house.


awww i want a shiny Altaria. yes, i've done a buncha raids for rare or strong pokemons or legendaries. if u battle a basic pokemon like a Swablu or Magikarp or Snorunt or whatever, the prize is more likely to be a shiny version of that pokemon as opposed to finding one in the wild but it hasn't happened to me yet in a raid. imma boss. i have like over 5700 pokecoins lol. i don't have all the legendaries tho and i hope they cycle through the gyms again.   :Smile:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> awww i want a shiny Altaria. yes, i've done a buncha raids for rare or strong pokemons or legendaries. if u battle a basic pokemon like a Swablu or Magikarp or Snorunt or whatever, the prize is more likely to be a shiny version of that pokemon as opposed to finding one in the wild but it hasn't happened to me yet in a raid. imma boss. i have like over 5700 pokecoins lol. i don't have all the legendaries tho and i hope they cycle through the gyms again.


DANG! i've probably earned around 3K in coins. i spend them all on incubators hahaha.

the only legendary i have is Moltres.  i don't do the raids that much, but i should start. i practically run the gym closest to me lol. my backyard also butts up to a middle school so i kick those punk kids out on the weekly. 

have you gotten Kangaskhan or Farfetch'd? i hatched out a Farfetch'd but still haven't got Kangaskhan.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wh-what?!?!?! Pokemon Go is still a thing?!?!?!?

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Wh-what?!?!?! Pokemon Go is still a thing?!?!?!?


it is for the nerds

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-12-2018)

----------


## Kcl

I started it just a few weeks ago. Theres two gyms that can be reached from my desk at work. Unfortunately theyre highly contested so my Pokémon never stay there too long. Have beaten a couple raids tho - just need the easy ones. Irritatingly, Pokémon go rarely registers my steps so hatching things takes forever. Also only have moltres for legendaries. I do want the mew - dont care much about the rest.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Momokahn

Pokemon Go is right up there with eating Tide Pods.  Further proof of Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection in a digital age

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Pokemon Go is right up there with eating Tide Pods.  Further proof of Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection in a digital age

----------


## Kcl

> Pokemon Go is right up there with eating Tide Pods.  Further proof of Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection in a digital age


And yet I have a well paid job that I am very good at and am starting my masters while working full time. I also have a boyfriend that Ive lived with for four years. I dont believe that occasionally throwing digital poke balls at digital Pokémon for free is affecting my reproductive fitness. My reproductive fitness may be zero, but thats solely because I choose not to have children.

----------

_Ax01_ (05-14-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-15-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> DANG! i've probably earned around 3K in coins. i spend them all on incubators hahaha.
> 
> the only legendary i have is Moltres.  i don't do the raids that much, but i should start. i practically run the gym closest to me lol. my backyard also butts up to a middle school so i kick those punk kids out on the weekly. 
> 
> have you gotten Kangaskhan or Farfetch'd? i hatched out a Farfetch'd but still haven't got Kangaskhan.


yeah i've used the coins to max out my storage and upgrade my backpack and lotsa raid passes.   :Smile:   once i put my Slaking at a gym in a part of town i don't frequent often and someone kept feeding it berries so it was gone for like 3weeks lol. i thought i would never see it again.

anyways i had like a dozen Farfetch'ed - all wild caught recently - just late Nov 2017. i didn't realize it was a continent specific Pokemon. i only have like 4 now after trading in most.

i still have like 13 Kangaskhan. i caught them all in Anaheim, CA last summer. i was there on vacay and there happened to be a World Pokemon Championship Tournament at the convention center. lol whatta coinicidence! anyways they released the Australia-exclusive Kangaskhan locally over there just for the weekend. i' give u one if he game ever allows trading/selling/gifting. i really want a Mr. Mime, but probably not traveling to Europe anytime soon to catch one. anyways here's some pix of my Kangaskhan i've seen and caught.






> Wh-what?!?!?! Pokemon Go is still a thing?!?!?!?





> it is for the nerds


and hipsters.




> Pokemon Go is right up there with eating Tide Pods.  Further proof of Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection in a digital age


sure it is. negg'ed!


Edit: hmm i kinda feel like updating this thread more often. #Pokebamps

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-15-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Pokemon Go is right up there with eating Tide Pods.  Further proof of Darwin's Theory of Natural Selection in a digital age


Wow, I may not get the hype, but at least I don't insult those who enjoy it...

I must be a barbarian since I play hockey. Only a barbarian would carry a stick around and hit people with it...
I also must have served time in prison since I have tattoos...
I listen to hard rock/heavy metal sometimes too, I must worship the devil...

Different strokes for different folks, people.

----------

_Aerries_ (05-15-2018),_Reinz_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## Kcl

I don't think it's a good enough game that I would pay for it personally (maybe ~$1-2?), but pokemon were a big deal when I was a kid and free nostalgia with no commitment is nice. It's also not too bad about the microtransactions either and generally doesn't try to annoy you into opening your wallet.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I don't think it's a good enough game that I would pay for it personally (maybe ~$1-2?), but pokemon were a big deal when I was a kid and free nostalgia with no commitment is nice. It's also not too bad about the microtransactions either and generally doesn't try to annoy you into opening your wallet.


that's the beauty with most Nintendo games (this isn't exactly Nintendo but you get what i'm saying); they generally give you the currency needed in game just by simply playing often enough.

i haven't spent a dime of real money and i can still upgrade stuff and buy the things i want fairly regularly, because i battle the gyms.

the nostalgia is mainly what keeps me around. tho i still play the pokemon handheld games, it's nice to open the app and play some quick pokemon on my lunch break at work.

ima try my first raid this weekend, if i can find a low-level one

----------


## MmmBanana

I started playing when it first came out. I played for a few months and then quit till this February. Downloaded the game again, and got pretty big into Raiding.

----------


## Ax01

so sorry PoGo playas! i forgot to bamp this thread and remind everyone that Saturday was a Community Day w/ an abundance of Charmanders to catch. and if u evolve it fully during the 3 hour hunt, it gets a special edition move - Blast Burn! i hope peeps go out there anyway.

here's me evolving a Shiny i caught. i love the fully evolved shiny, black Charizard!



lol i lost GPS signal and thought the game might crash and i might lose my Shiny!

----------


## MmmBanana

Ended up with 8 shinies. It was a good community day! Also found a 96%(non) shiny that I was happy about. I ended up evolving a 93, 96, and a low IV shiny for the special move. Saved the rest of my candy to power them up in the future. Been working on solo/duo raid teams so my dust has been non existent for a while.

----------


## tttaylorrr

awe, shoot! i missed this community day.


> Ended up with 8 shinies. It was a good community day! Also found a 96%(non) shiny that I was happy about. I ended up evolving a 93, 96, and a low IV shiny for the special move. Saved the rest of my candy to power them up in the future. Been working on solo/duo raid teams so my dust has been non existent for a while.


hey how do you check IVs?

----------


## Ax01

> Ended up with 8 shinies. It was a good community day! Also found a 96%(non) shiny that I was happy about. I ended up evolving a 93, 96, and a low IV shiny for the special move. Saved the rest of my candy to power them up in the future. Been working on solo/duo raid teams so my dust has been non existent for a while.


wow! i only got 2 Shinies! i dunno, i kinda felt like there were less Charmanders and Shinies this community day. at least in the park we were in. i usually catch 4 or 5. just asking random peeps, the most Shinies found was only like 4.

the two Shinies i caught don't have good IV's but hey, don't they look great?! i got a 98% Charmander tho. i only knew that b/c a guy in the group ahead of us shouted very loudly several times to everyone - "Hey there's a 98% Charmander at this stop!!":


also i got my first Ho-Oh in a legendary raid. i really want a Shiny Ho-Oh w/ rainbow wings.   :Smile:   we beat a Latias in another raid, but i failed to catch it.   :Mad:   i already have 1 tho.   :Wink: 




> awe, shoot! i missed this community day.


awww mah bad! forgot to bamp. i only missed 1 community day i think - the Pikachu one in January b/c i was sick. i still got lucky and caught a 0.1 Shiny Pikachu around the house lol.

FYI Alola forms/morphs are coming soon! i can't wait to catch/evolve a tall goofy Exeggutor.




> hey how do you check IVs?


there's a way to manually calculate it. it's based on a scale of 0-15 for attack, defense and stamina. so u give your Pokemon a max of 15 points for each of those things during it's appraisal, add it up and divide by 45. or just use an app or online calculator like this: https://pokemon.gameinfo.io/en/tools/iv-calculator

but personally i don't use IV's to judge my monstars - i just use the basic appraisal of Amazing, Strong, Decent and Not Great (Team Valor's assessment). i keep Amazing and Strong and lesser ones if they are kool, unique, Shinies or i caught them in a city i visited while traveling.

----------


## MmmBanana

> awe, shoot! i missed this community day.hey how do you check IVs?


I use pokegenie for IPhone. Dunno if it works on android or not. I start with the in game appraisal. It my trainer says its a wounder then I know its 81 or better and then ill check the IV. 




> wow! i only got 2 Shinies! i dunno, i kinda felt like there were less Charmanders and Shinies this community day. at least in the park we were in. i usually catch 4 or 5. just asking random peeps, the most Shinies found was only like 4.
> 
> the two Shinies i caught don't have good IV's but hey, don't they look great?! i got a 98% Charmander tho. i only knew that b/c a guy in the group ahead of us shouted very loudly several times to everyone - "Hey there's a 98% Charmander at this stop!!":
> 
> 
> also i got my first Ho-Oh in a legendary raid. i really want a Shiny Ho-Oh w/ rainbow wings.    we beat a Latias in another raid, but i failed to catch it.    i already have 1 tho.  
> 
> 
> awww mah bad! forgot to bamp. i only missed 1 community day i think - the Pikachu one in January b/c i was sick. i still got lucky and caught a 0.1 Shiny Pikachu around the house lol.
> ...


None of my shinies had good IVs. I still evolved one just for a shiny charizard. Congratulations on Ho-oh! Latias and Latios have been a struggle for a lot of people to catch. Ive been real lucky on them tho. Currently I'm at like 38/44 Latias. Got a handful of Ho-ohs, but no shinies yet.

----------


## tttaylorrr

hello, Alola!!!



just got this notty tonight!

----------


## Ax01

*^ dat's right!

so i was walking back to the train after dinner last night and turned on the game. look what's on the radar!



my first one, an Alolan-type Exeggutor! lol i cant even see the heads! AR mode:

non-AR mode:

uses the same candies. i checked the registry. it's not a separate monster but is listed under the same ol' Kanto region Exeggutor. it's kinda like how the Shiny's register.



here's another one!



and another! i wanna get the top in this pix lol:



here's one next to a park entrance. it's SO TALL!!



so i caught a few but none of them were really good. i think 2 were Strong (like 80-90%) and none were Amazing (90-plus %).



lol i found one in my office hallway today. it's head was way past the ceiling tiles!



in other Poke news:
-- Let's Go Pikachu! and Let's Go Eevee! RPG's will be coming to the Nintendo Switch.
-- Next community Day is Sat, June 16th w/ Larvitar!! i can't wait! i really, really want an Amazing Shiny XXL Larvitar/Tryanizilla. *

----------


## tttaylorrr

> *
> 
> *


hahaha!!! that was my first question when i saw your post: _can you look up and see their heads????_ i wasn't able to take my lunch today and catch one so hopefully omw home i finally catch one! they were everywhere this am!

----------


## tttaylorrr

what's the longest u guys had a pkm gone for?

my strongest pkm has been gone for 5 days now from a place that's an hr away and i'm kinda mad bc i want them at other places now lol. 0 VICTORIES.

----------


## MmmBanana

I currently have an unknown in a gym out in the woods that's been there for about 8 days now. I had 2 or 3 pokemon in a park down in SC for like 13 days I believe.

----------


## Ax01

here's  1 of the 2 Dittos i caught while in Chicago/Illinoise!



ok after a few disappointing community days where i got next to no Shiny's, the one this past weekend was successful! look got 2 Shiny Eevee's in a row!

thought i would lsoe it b/c i lost GPS signal!

yep, im at the Sub-Pop festival! crazy weather! we've had 80-90degree temps and no rain for a month. now it's overcast, flashes of sun and rain. such bad luck!

here's another!

i got this right at 1:59pm PST. i caught i at 2pm and i realized later it reverted back to a normal Eevee!! it's the 604 CP one in the 2nd pix.



i played for like only 90minutes on day 2 and caught 2 more Shiny's!



so i got 6 Shiy's overal. i changed their names to Rainier, Sparky, Pyro, Tamao and Sakura hoping i would still get one of each. but i knew that trick only works once and in the end got 3 Shiny Vaporeon's, 1 Shiny Jolteon, 1 Shiny Flareon. and i still get to keep 1 un-evolved shiny Eevee. pretty good!

----------

